# How to find 3D shoots



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Well you can go to the ASA website for their qualifier dates, which are broken down by state.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

It's tough. We are just getting back into it after several years and had trouble finding schedules. We found a lot on Facebook. Some from the local archery shops. With the way we are all connected to the internet these days, you would think it would be easier to find local schedules.

You are a little too far from us, otherwise I'd send you what we found. I doubt you would want to drive to the ones we have.


----------



## bowdomino (Jun 1, 2016)

I just moved to NC recently from VA where 3D seems to be pretty popular. I've been looking near me in western NC, and my local bow shops don't seem to know anything...strange!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bowdomino said:


> I just moved to NC recently from VA where 3D seems to be pretty popular. I've been looking near me in western NC, and my local bow shops don't seem to know anything...strange!


You are in luck. There is a great resource for NC/VA/TN area. Go to www.shootarchery.com


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

local pro shops are a great place as well. Just ask around and see if there's anything like that in the area. Or if they know of any locals that go to 3D events that you might meet and get to know. If they have a facebook page, you can look for target bows or equipment in the pictures and that will help you know which shops might be more into that kind of thing, but stopping in to ask is best.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

IOWA-A few club & others I share on several places when I get them.
3-Ds MAY

4th5th Wapello Chiefs Bowman, Ottumwa, Ia.

11th12th Sauk Valley Archers (ILLINOIS) Dixon, Il.

18th19th Davenport Valley Archers, Range at Long Grove, Ia

18th19th Waltonian Archers, Toddville, Ia.

18th19th Dubuque Field Archers, Peosta, Ia.

OTHER SHOOTS IN MAY

May 19th 28 field 9am start Waltonian Archers, Toddville, Ia

May 25th Seniors 900, 8am start Davenport Valley Archers, Long Grove, Ia
May 26th 900 target roun Davenport Valley


----------



## twolippoplar (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey Billgotskill, Chestnut Hill Archers in Morgantown PA has there current schedule posted on an archery website I just cant remember which one offhand. Their next shoot is scheduled for May 11th and 12th. 40 targets with registration from 6am to 2pm I believe. Also check out Berks County Bowman as well.They have shoots scheduled for Lebanon Valley, Reading, South Birdsboro and Stowe. Penn Del Archers in Booths Corner area has a schedule online. Last but not least check out New Castle 100 in Delaware.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

You can look on Bowsite.com


----------



## LunaRaeB (Aug 2, 2017)

I recently moved and I'm having trouble finding local 3D shoots as well. Everything I have found so far is almost two hours away from me. It's very frustrating. 
If anyone knows of any places in Southern Indiana off i65, please let me know. The only ones I have found are Patoka Lake and Harrison County (which are both at least an hour and a half from me). I have tried googling and using FB and have yet to find anything.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

Between looking at a few 3D related events on Facebook, and posting events for our local club, FB's algorithm started dumping other events into my news feed. I found out about a couple of clubs within a couple of hours drive I had not idea about. Try that. Very unexpected.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

If you're on Facebook, check us out: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1158742094257181/ 

I started that page as a place for my buddies and I to put shoots so we could plan ahead.... Now we have members from all over North America.

I see you're from Coatsville. My buddies and I shoot in the Berks County Bowman 3D League. Most of our events are about an hour from you (The south division of the BCB would probably be even closer) and we shoot every Sunday morning from April through September. 

https://www.facebook.com/Berkscountybowmen/


----------



## kcbuckeye22 (Nov 19, 2010)

Totally agree. Yeah this is the answer to the question, unfortunately there's a lot of old timers and folks that stay off FB. I joined every bow club, bow shop, 4H shooting sports, Schools NASP, state and local S3DAs, local parks and recs, ASA federations, and stop into archery shops to see if they have anything. 

I was talking to a old timer at the range the other day, he was saying there wasn't any shoots anymore. I pulled up FB and hooked him up with about 6 club shoots, and many other events in the state. He was grateful, however you could tell he was irritated that social media is about the only way to find shoots anymore.


----------



## ScatterCreek (May 7, 2019)

Glad I found this. We have been talking about wanting to go to more shoots this year.


----------



## Stretch800 (Sep 18, 2017)

Maybe archerytalk could subdivide into state categories to allow people to post shoots in their local??


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Stretch800 said:


> Maybe archerytalk could subdivide into state categories to allow people to post shoots in their local??


They already have that.


----------



## Ksman62 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bowsite.com is still working last time I looked


----------



## Trackercasey (Dec 15, 2011)

If you are facebook user like the local clubs and shops and when they post an event click the "Interested " button then the magic little Facebook demons will see that you like them and flood your page with a bunch of shoots. I have 4 listed for this weekend alone on my "Events" tab.


----------



## Papa_Critch (Jun 27, 2016)

My club hosts a 3D shoot every Tuesday evening beginning June 4 2019 and ending on August 26, 2019 from 4:00 pm until 8:00 pm.

The club is located in Anne Arundel county Maryland. I attached a copy of our flyer with all the information (hopefully the Flyer is legible as an attachment).


----------



## SmoothismyLX (Apr 3, 2005)

www.bowsite.com


----------



## Billm2019 (Mar 17, 2019)

how many 3d shoots does everyone shoot a month?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Billm2019 said:


> how many 3d shoots does everyone shoot a month?


about 5-6


----------



## Cavah (May 28, 2019)

Check with local rod & gun clubs........ I guess im lucky in the northeast... I just got hooked on 3D and plan to shoot every Sunday... only just picked up my first bow 2 months ago. Fun fun


----------

